# Seeking advice on timing to ask for Petition



## Derinique Kendrick (Nov 4, 2014)

Greetings All,
My name is Derinique Kendrick. I am 23 years old and I reside in Greensboro, Georgia. I am originally from Albany Georgia. I have been living here in Greensboro for about five months and I currently teach preschool. 

Now to why I really came. I have been interested in Masonry for a few years now. It has always been around me, but I didn't really understand what it was until a few years ago. My grandfather was a mason and he was also a Shriner. I never had the chance to talk with him about it because he passed when I was only a little boy. I have uncles that are masons too but we have never gotten into full conversation about it. They always said it's. Good thing to be a part of and left it at that for whatever reason. My grandmother was also an Eastern Star and to my understanding was really big in it. My mother (though inactive)  is also an Eastern Star. 

I have found the lodge here where I am living. Funny thing is currently my father in law is the Worshipful Master of the lodge, but I don't want to join because of him or for him and I don't want any of his lodge brothers to think that I am doing it because I think I will get in because I am his son in law. I have met the members of  his lodge at a few events within the past two months. I have had conversation with the DDGM who is also a part I the lodge I want to join. I have volunteered my time to help them out with their community events and also to show them that I want to become one for myself. 
This upcoming weekend I am going along with my father in law to an annual banquet hosted by his district. I am looking forward to the opportunity to fellowship with  his lodge brothers as well as meet other masons from all over the district.

What I really want to know is if there is a specific time frame required to ask for a petition the lodge or would it be a good idea to request one after the banquet.

While wanting to continue family legacy, I do not want that to be seen as the only reason I want to become a Mason. Yes that sparks interest and draws me to it more, but ultimately I want to find out for myself what it is all about and have my own interpretation of what it is to be a Mason.

Any feedback, help, and advice would be greatly appreciated as I contribute to pursue.


----------



## Raiegn (Nov 4, 2014)

In my opinion, you should find out what it means to be a Mason before petitioning. Peace brother.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Nov 4, 2014)

Raiegn said:


> In my opinion, you should find out what it means to be a Mason before petitioning. Peace brother.[/QUOT





Raiegn said:


> In my opinion, you should find out what it means to be a Mason before petitioning. Peace brother.


I believe I have a general idea though i am always open to enlightenment. In my opinion it is being an example man in my community. Helping those in need, always doing what is right. I know it is much more to it than just that and I genuinely want to find out. I am always finding ways to better myself and I know one of the goals of masonry is to make good men better.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 4, 2014)

You're on the right track and have the right mindset to petition. As to your father in law, don't *not* petition because of perceived favoritism, but like you said, you also shouldn't join a particular lodge just because he's there either. Join wherever you feel most at home. You can always visit his lodge whenever you like.

As for the timing, some jurisdictions require that you reside there for a certain period of time, but this is often at the state level so I think you will be fine. I personally like it when prospective candidates get to know us before petitioning to see if they are right for us and vice versa.

Otherwise I'd say petition when you feel it is right. I think after the banquet would be a fine time.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Nov 5, 2014)

crono782 said:


> You're on the right track and have the right mindset to petition. As to your father in law, don't *not* petition because of perceived favoritism, but like you said, you also shouldn't join a particular lodge just because he's there either. Join wherever you feel most at home. You can always visit his lodge whenever you like.
> 
> As for the timing, some jurisdictions require that you reside there for a certain period of time, but this is often at the state level so I think you will be fine. I personally like it when prospective candidates get to know us before petitioning to see if they are right for us and vice versa.
> 
> Otherwise I'd say petition when you feel it is right. I think after the banquet would be a fine time.


Thank you very much for those words. I always ask can I help out any chance that I can get and I always make it a point to speak with as many brothers of a lodge as I can and they all seem pretty welcoming. I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Bro. Staton (Nov 5, 2014)

Derinique head in with the mind set that you have and you will be ok. Look to enter a lodge in which you feel you will do good and that you have surrounded yourself with good brothers. Helping out before hand in varies events or social gatherings will give you a good idea of the brotherly bond. Once you enter "any" lodge place in your mind what you will bring to strengthen and provide growth for the lodge. Define your own legacy and the rest will fall in it's place. Best of luck and no need to wait on the petition proceed now.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 5, 2014)

Sometimes lodges are slower to offer signed petitions, sometimes candidates are slower to ask for petitions.  Go ahead and ask.  See how fast or slow the process proceeds.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Nov 5, 2014)

Bro. Staton said:


> Derinique head in with the mind set that you have and you will be ok. Look to enter a lodge in which you feel you will do good and that you have surrounded yourself with good brothers. Helping out before hand in varies events or social gatherings will give you a good idea of the brotherly bond. Once you enter "any" lodge place in your mind what you will bring to strengthen and provide growth for the lodge. Define your own legacy and the rest will fall in it's place. Best of luck and no need to wait on the petition proceed now.


Thank you very much. That makes me feel much better about it and not so jittery


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Nov 5, 2014)

Noted


dfreybur said:


> Sometimes lodges are slower to offer signed petitions, sometimes candidates are slower to ask for petitions.  Go ahead and ask.  See how fast or slow the process proceeds.


Noted. Thank you very much for that helpful information


----------



## BroBanks (Dec 9, 2014)

*Young brother being a MASON is an Awsome thing and following the legacy of your family is also good. I feel that if its your dream then follow it. 
Good Luck Too You. 

Bro Banks*


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 9, 2014)

Hopefully young brother you have now heard back from the lodge in which you placed your petition.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Dec 10, 2014)

BroBanks said:


> *Young brother being a MASON is an Awsome thing and following the legacy of your family is also good. I feel that if its your dream then follow it.
> Good Luck Too You.
> 
> Bro Banks*


Thank you very much @BroBanks


----------



## BroBanks (Dec 11, 2014)

*No problem Derinique keep us posted; let us know how everything turns out I'm rooting for you young brother it's always good when young men make a positive impact in life and when us older men can be the driving force. 

Bro Banks*


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Dec 11, 2014)

BroBanks said:


> *No problem Derinique keep us posted; let us know how everything turns out I'm rooting for you young brother it's always good when young men make a positive impact in life and when us older men can be the driving force.
> 
> Bro Banks*


I most definitely will do. I must say it's a wonderful feeling when people you don't even know are rooting for you to accomplish a goal. And you are most definitely right. I look at it this way the example has been set and you can't go wrong with the wisdom of elders. @BroBanks


----------



## BroBanks (Jan 2, 2015)

Derinique, 
Just checking on you young brother. What's  the status on your walk?


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Jan 4, 2015)

@BroBanks thanks for the inquiry! The latest (as of now) is that my initial asking was acknowledged about a week before Christmas. My father in law explained the petitioning process and all I would need. He told me that he had a petition for me (haven't got it yet) then that night I went along with him to the lodge to help his brothers (my future brothers) and eastern stars prepare bags of food for less fortunate families to issue them for Christmas. 

It was a good night afterwards we ate dinner sat around talked and socialized. A few of the members of the lodge asked when I planned to come on board. I replied that I've already asked and just waiting to receive my petition and that I asked quite a while ago and they replied yeah we need to go ahead and get you squared away and jokingly said (possibly serious) to my father in law that he should go ahead and get It to me and they would remind him next meeting night at top of year. 

Since then I haven't mentioned any more of it to see if i would have been granted the petition (but I wasn't expecting it at end of year since the new year was right around the corner. 

This Tuesday will be their first meeting of the new year. I have the urge to go early to fellowship in hopes that I could leave with a petition that night. I feel that it is close and I'm anxious for the opportunity. Hopefully It is closer than I anticipate as I am very eager to begin my journey


----------



## BroBanks (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm rooting for you young brother, sorry for the late reply. Keep me posted and stay positive. 

Bro Banks


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 14, 2015)

PHA Lodges need Young Brothers like that to keep this legacy alive well into the future...He will make a good J.D. in what ever lodge he is voted into...


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Nov 14, 2015)

acjohnson53 said:


> PHA Lodges need Young Brothers like that to keep this legacy alive well into the future...He will make a good J.D. in what ever lodge he is voted into...


Exactly what I am trying to do now that I am a member. I'd be honor to fill whatever chair I'm appointed to in the future.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 16, 2015)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Exactly what I am trying to do now that I am a member. I'd be honor to fill whatever chair I'm appointed to in the future.



LOL.... the bow tie made me think you'd been initiated. I read your first post and thought i'd nudge you as you sounded like you had the right attitude.... no surprise your father-in-law brothers thought you should petition.

Enjoy the journey brother and remember its a marathon not a sprint. Take your time, learn and i'll give you some great advice i got - listen and think about the ritual, never stop asking queations and make sure you give freemasonry a chance remembering rome was not built in a day.

Becoming a freemason was one of the best decisions I've made.

Congratulations on joining our ranks and strive to be an ornament to The Craft.


----------



## bro. woodson (Dec 1, 2015)

Derinique Kendrick said:


> Greetings All,
> My name is Derinique Kendrick. I am 23 years old and I reside in Greensboro, Georgia. I am originally from Albany Georgia. I have been living here in Greensboro for about five months and I currently teach preschool.
> 
> Now to why I really came. I have been interested in Masonry for a few years now. It has always been around me, but I didn't really understand what it was until a few years ago. My grandfather was a mason and he was also a Shriner. I never had the chance to talk with him about it because he passed when I was only a little boy. I have uncles that are masons too but we have never gotten into full conversation about it. They always said it's. Good thing to be a part of and left it at that for whatever reason. My grandmother was also an Eastern Star and to my understanding was really big in it. My mother (though inactive)  is also an Eastern Star.
> ...


Hello friend you should follow your heart and no worries that the WM is your father in law in Masonry we are all brothers on the level


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Dec 1, 2015)

bro. woodson said:


> Hello friend you should follow your heart and no worries that the WM is your father in law in Masonry we are all brothers on the level


Thank you! That is exactly what I did! This is a year old thread and since then I have been Initiated, Passed, and Raised!


----------



## TonyMac (Dec 5, 2015)

So mote it be!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 24, 2015)

exactly, what he said.Grind to be a good Master Mason, stay hungry


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Dec 25, 2015)

acjohnson53 said:


> exactly, what he said.Grind to be a good Master Mason, stay hungry


I'm on it, brother! In fact I think I'm doing quite well thus far. Only been a Master Mason a few short months, but my brothers felt I was worthy enough to Elect me as the upcoming Junior Warden for the upcoming year. Very excited for the opportunity!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 26, 2015)

Wow....straight to South huh?  Good luck...start planning you yr in the East now


----------



## Keith D. McKeever Jr. (Dec 26, 2015)

That's great brother!!!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 28, 2015)

They are keeping the seats filled with young talent they see for the future of the Lodge. The best advice I give to you is be Humble and prove them right by their decision on electing you as the new Junior Warden of your Lodge. My hats off you young Master Mason....


----------



## acjohnson53 (Dec 28, 2015)

In closing my Brother always look to the East for guidance....


----------

